# 2000 Max SE ?



## Newman80 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

I just purchased a 2000 Maxima SE and was wondering at what mileage are you recommand to change the Timing Chain and water pump? The car currently has 94,000
also besides the belts and plugs what other parts are a good thing to change at this mileage.

My SES light is currently on and the previous owner spoke about the O2 sensor causing that. He said he replaced it but still stayed on could this be?


Any help will be appreciated.

-Keith


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

generally, the timing chain doesn't need to be replaced.. if you have noise coming from the chain, then have it looked at, but they're designed to last the life of the engine.

the water pump usually goes about 120k miles before you see problems.. if you're losing coolant or see drips, then I'd inspect and replace as necessary, but otherwise don't just start replacing things.

for the SES light, take the car to a parts store that has a scanner and try to hunt down what's causing the light.


----------



## bostonmaxkid (Nov 7, 2006)

Even if the O2 sensor was replaced the CEL has to be reset. It doesnt just shut off by itself. Find a mechanic with diagnostic equipment and have them shut it off or get shop manual and find out how to do it yourself.

I doubt very much the O2 sensor is the issue though. Its a large misconception that the O2 sensor is the problem. Most likely you need to have your "Flashed" which means to reprogram the computer. 

The 00 and 01 maxi's had a problem with the computer. It was sent out in a bulletin but never a recall. Go to the DEALER ( I know you hate them) and have them dianose it. If you get a code 420 then its either the computer or the CAT ( which woud have been covered under the 8 year 80k mile warranty but you are over that). 

I had this issue and it cost me 89 bucks to get it "flashed" and it fixed the problem.

I have an 01 Maxima and I have owned a 2000 that had the SAME issue


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

disconnect the battery for a couple of hours or step on the brake pedal after disconnection will also reset it quicker.


----------



## bostonmaxkid (Nov 7, 2006)

NissanOnly said:


> disconnect the battery for a couple of hours or step on the brake pedal after disconnection will also reset it quicker.


The CEL light WILL go away if you disconnect the batter but you have to have the ECU reset or the code will still be saved and if you have emissions tests when you get your car inspected it will fail!!

This has happened to me so I know I am right


----------



## BlkMax2K (Apr 7, 2005)

bostonmaxkid said:


> The CEL light WILL go away if you disconnect the batter but you have to have the ECU reset or the code will still be saved and if you have emissions tests when you get your car inspected it will fail!!
> 
> This has happened to me so I know I am right


so when you go and get the code read at autozone and they clear or erase it, does that accomplish the same thing as the ecu reset you are talking about or no?


----------



## scapi (May 15, 2004)

Mine came on for about 3 weeks went to Autozone and had it checked, this also reset it. the light came back on about 2 weeks later and stayed on for about 1 month and then it went off and has not came back on again. I think is was just a bad connection. The car runs fine and my gas mileage is the same as it has always been.


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

If the light goes out on it's own and doesn't come back on for about 80 or 90 cycles the computer will clear its self. It will not show a code and will pass inspection this way. My '99 did that all the time, always passed inspection.


----------



## Frank78 (Jan 3, 2007)

I changed the timing chain and water pump at 100K on my 2000 Max. Car is currently at 125K. Before those changes I had to change my ignition coils (6). I'm currently having issues with my MAF (P0175), car has been running too rich. It's a great car and runs great. I can't complain of the repairs after owning it for 6 years. I also changed my suspension. IMO, save money aside for future repairs. Cheers!


----------

